# s/h growers



## Cinderella (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wondering what forum members who grow paphs and phrags in s/h, grow Parvis in...not in s/h I imagine?


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

I think Zapatito grows some Parvis in S/H....


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 28, 2006)

I grow all my parvi hybrids in CHC heavily cut with diatomite, spongeroc, and charcoal. A few hybrids and all my species (Fumi's Delight, Fanaticum, micranthum, delenatii) are in bark. I must admit that I like the moisture retention characteristics of the CHC mix a lot better than the bark. However, I'd recomend growing delenatii in bark due to its natural acid substrate.

Edit: I grow everything in bark or CHC, so I guess I shouldn't have replied. Oopsy!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2006)

Does S/H mean not in bark or CHC?


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 29, 2006)

From what I understand, semi-hydroponics is a trademarked name for growing plants in an inert wicking medium. Whether or not CHC is inert can be debated, I suppose.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2006)

Is algae on PrimeAgra inert?


----------

